# kitten hunting



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi all I have not been on for a long while but I'm hoping to get some help for a friend. She lost her 2 cats earlier this year at separate times. Her old boy got cancer and his organs shut down and she was devastated too loose him after she had him for so long. Her little girl was only young and unexpectedly got an illness (I can't remember what).
She has had cats for many years and is missing the sound of kitty paws running up and Dow the stairs. She is looking for a pair as she feels having just one would make him lonely. I have looked on a few websites and rang a few people but all kittens have gone :-( 
I feel partly responsible for helping find her new furbabies as I told her about 2 boys that I was told about but they were already gone :-(


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

Please can anybody help even if it's just giving me another website to try. I have been on gumtree and pre loved and also the website that performs owns.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Drop Kelly-joy a line at [email protected] she may well know of kittens in your area as they place kittens and cats with rescues.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

You could also rescue 2 of the kittens who have only 1 eye each, after an infection. Still have kittens, but have rescued 2 that have really suffered, in memory of the 2 she couldn't save.


----------



## Fur And Feathers (Oct 8, 2012)

Please take a look at our website

Fur and Feathers - Home

Currently awaiting rehoming are Socks and Gem who are an older pair of kittens 12 weeks old and then we have 2 little black kittens that will be ready at the weekend.

The black ones are from a litter of 4 Lundy, Ellis, Manni and Skye!


----------



## Fur And Feathers (Oct 8, 2012)

Tried to reply several times.
I know a sanctuary that has two sets of sibling kittens in need of homes. One set is about 4 months the other set not ready for another week.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

are you on facebook?


----------



## Fur And Feathers (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes we do.
Its a closed group but you will be approved. 
Its 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/378345438856737/
Most of the animals are up there. The small kittens aren't yet as I have not had a chance to photograph them, they are buggers lol


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

the reason i ask if you are on facebook, is there is a 
cat rescue possibly local to you. it is called lina's derby cat rescue. they 
maybe able to help your friend. just put it into facebook and join


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

what sort of cats are you after 0 moggies or peds? I have two girls available but they are peds.


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank u guys for all the replies I have had a busy day with work. This morning I found 3 kittens needing a home 2 of which my friend said she wanted I made arrangements for her to go and see them and take them hone if she was happy. So at 8.00 when I finished work I got a phone call to say I needed to give round and help her name 3 little kittens as she couldn't leave 1 on its own lol. When I arrived they were hunting for a lost kitty. We searched for well over an hour trying to find the lil girl we turned the place upside down twice then found her hiding behind a wardrobe that we had already looked behind three times it turns out the gap at the back was big enough for her to get underneath. She has got one very mischievous ginger tabby boy who is beautiful and two gorgeous tiger tabby girls which r not as adventurous as the boy but not that shy.







itsy







bitsy















mitsy


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

they are beautiful kittens, well done for finding them. x


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Guess that's 3 that never ended up in the system, which is a good thing.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

ah thats lovely to hear. i know what you mean about getting into places you wouldnt dream of. both of my youngest wegies used to do this when they were 13 weeks old. they would get under the chest of drawers. when you look at them now at 13 months old and weighing approx 13lbs you wouldnt think they could have done that.
anyway well done, what are their names?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

they are gorgeous especially the ginger


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

They are beautiful xx


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> anyway well done, what are their names?


Hahaha r u ready for this names r ...... itsy, bitsy and bitsy haha I put pics on facebook and got people to give Ruth some ideas and my mum said about those and Ruth actually saidvyes lol I have updated pics with names


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> they are gorgeous especially the ginger


I love the ginger boy he is so mischievous I think they may have trouble with him


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

rhian d said:


> Hahaha r u ready for this names r ...... itsy, bitsy and bitsy haha I put pics on facebook and got people to give Ruth some ideas and my mum said about those and Ruth actually saidvyes lol I have updated pics with names


2 bitsys? is that right


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> 2 bitsys? is that right


One is mitsy according to the photo, text is a typo.

I think I woud have chosen names which didn't sound the same.


----------

